# Grants competition journal



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, decided to start a new journal rather then carry on the old one as i will be needing diffrent advice and want to keep track of diffrent thing.

The long and short of it is that i have decided to compete in Maximuscles best body transformation 2011.

I am realy looking for criticism on where my figure will need the most work and the best advice to do so below is a before and after of how far ive got so far, i have a little over 3 months to get ready so watch this space.

(please not i have lost another 7lbs in fat since the last progress pic.

thanks in advance Grant


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

What is your training like?

What is your diet like?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi, my training and diet is as follows:

Mon: push (flat bench, incline bench, weighted dips, military press 5x5 all)

tue: 45 mins HIIT skipping,sprints,bike,stairs warm up and cool down with stretching 10mins abs

wedull ( deadlifts, bent over rows, wide grip pullups, barbell curls 5x5 all)

thu: 45 mins HIIT skipping,sprints,bike,stairs warm up and cool down with stretching 10mins abs

fri: legs (squats, lundges, sledge press, calf raises,leg ext, leg curls 5x5 all)

sat: rest

sunday: 45 min bike ride (after lunch)

Diet is as follows:

mon:4 egg whites 1 tea, 200g chicken green leaf salad cheese colslaw onion, 3 scoops whey with low milk , meat eggs spinich

tue:same as prev

wed:2 wholemeal toast 2 eggs, 200g turkey salad with hand full of brown pasta, 3 scoobs whey low milk, meat, green veg 1 small baked potato cheese.

thuorridge 100g with raisens, 4 egg whites with teaspoon brown sauce, 3 scoops whey low milk, fish veg brown rice.

fri:4 egg whites 1 tea, 200g chicken green leaf salad cheese colslaw onion, 3 scoops whey with low milk , meat eggs spinich

sat:4 egg whites 1 tea, 200g chicken green leaf salad evoo, (cheat meal treat the missus once a week)

sun:4 egg whites 1 tea, roast dinner more meat 1 large potato green veg,3 scoops whey low milk ,turkey grilled with low mayo and green salad.

regards, grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Update: i have lost another 2lbs making me now 13st 8lbs, my top 4 abs are now visible  , my shoulder injury is now 10 days (ish) old and is feeling much better but still niggleing me, if it persists i have sourced the details of a good local sports physio who i will be going to see.

Training has been more or less lots of cardio and legs/abs.

regards,Grant

Edit: here are my up to date body stats:

Body Mass Index: 28.0 kg/m2

Waist-to-Height ratio: 0.46

Percent Body Fat: 11.2%

Lean Body Mass: 173.1 lb


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

x


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks mate got a long way to go yet but making headway


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

x


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

OK, woke up today after a 12 hour sleep and shoulder seems to be better, went to the gym and did weight for 1st time in 2 weeks as follows:

deadlifts 5x5

hammer grip pull ups 5x5

bicep cables 5x8

cable crossovers (chest) 5x8

abs 5x15

15mins cardio

feeling good and strong gunna lay off bench and shoulder press another week build back up slowly dont want to re-injure my self, here are some updated pics of this months progress, i have lost another 1.5 inches off my waiste and definition is getting better all over , stomach still an anoying point of contention but it is going slowly.(any advice to help lower stomach tone welcome) thanks in advance GRANT


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

What exercises are you doing for abs Grant?


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Grant, fantastic mate, well done, impressive, keep up the great work!

I see you have taken my advice, on your old thread, to enter the maximuscle competition for body transformation. you get my vote!


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Great work mate, am so happy for you that you made this change in your lifestyle.

Got another vote here. :thumbup1:


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys means a lot  , in terms of abs exercises i could use some help realy, normaly i do 50 crunches on the decline bench then 20 to each side (twist) then 3 sets of 10 hanging leg raises and russian twists using the cables, other then that just to a few lieing leg raises at home on the floor , can anyone surgest a better routine ?

thanks Grant


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

seems like a good abs workout Grante. Maybe add weight to the decline crunches (hold plate on your chest) and do 3x10 rather than 50. Otherwise, keep on with your diet and cardio to get that last bit of bodyfat off, and that six-pack out.

Other members might have a different view on the abs workout.

Be lucky


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks dude, went out for a 2 mile run last night with the missus woke up today and i have now lost 11lbs on my 11day cut lol 1lb a day so far, woke up today and i can see the outline of my top 4 abs and it i tense up there out  finaly haha im gunna hit abs hard today at the guy with some mixed weights then another run tonight, got my carb up on sat so i will tk a pic sunday after training when im pumped to show progress.

regards, grant

ps: just to get her a mention as im proud my missus has seen my transformation and is now letting me train her, in the last 5 days ive got 12 lbs off of her in diet and cardio


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Thats some turn around that mucker!!

Will be following your progress, a big WELDONE!!

Keep it up lad


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks dude, next pic update will be sun/mon hopfuly will have somthing cool to post


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I have just been reading your other journal and im going to try your carb plan out.

Currently im eating as many carbs as i want about 400g a day, been on quite low carbs 100 - 150 a day for 2 months upuntil last week. Its worked wonders as i have lost 2 inchest off my waist my abbs are back and im looking a lot leaner with no cardio as well

On monday when im going to start on your low carb diet and add in some cardio ( even though i fookin hate it!) An see what results i get from that in the next few weeks


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool good luck with it dude it will work wonders i droped just over 10lbs in under 10 days lol and my missus droped 12lbs in 5 days haha only thing is you hafta read every lable of everything before it passes your lips a little anoying im coutin down to carb day nans making her special home made lasagna lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry m8 couldn't resist this cheeky post but their is a resemblance lol

looking great in your newer pic lots of hard work paid off for ya


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

HaHa thats epic actualy prety close 

Edit: Quick pic my missus snaped when i came in from doin the garden earlier










bit less grinch like


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big difference m8 does the mrs like the new you ? even though theres less of ya


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

yea mate everyone loves the change lol as you can see my abs are slowly coming out to play now, they look a lot better after they been pumped up (as so to speak lol)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Visible abs feller! Excellent work mate!! Must be all that gardening lol


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Grant,

Great news that you are entering the maximuscle comp. I'm now subscribed to this thread, and can't wait to see how you get on.

With the consistant and rapid progress you are making, I have no doubt you will be in with a great chance of winning!

Whats the prizes like?

Also, what do you use for your cardio sessions? I'm thinking of buying a machine for the house, but am not sure what type?

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, I will snap a pic next week straight after crunches to give an idea of how there coming on, in terms of bang for bucks cardio a £2.00 skipping rope from asda is my wepon of choice 15 mins 1 min constant 30secons rest i challenge anyone to do this without getting knackerd lol then once your breath comes back 1-2mile run at a slow pace (i take the missus as she oly duz slow so helps me keep rhythem lol) if you have your heart set on a machine though rowing machine is the only way forward works more or less the whole body and you can do a variaty of speeds and difficulty on it.

O and in terms of the prize ect im not to sure i just fancey entering and see how i do for the fun of it lol.

And ps, went for a 2 mils run along the coast today topless and every woman that passed me im 99% sure was checking me out POW! lol feelin good


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi grant, first of all congratulations on an amazing effort. Unbelievable mate. I haven't had time to read your full journal just yet but just a quickie regarding your diet. Have you been using keto or just counting cals?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all, Quick update.... shoulder is almost back to 100% now so back on full training - i have managed to get another 4lbs off on my hard cut that is now 14lbs lost in 17 days  abs are coming in beautifuly i will waite another week until my 4 week pic journal update to add a photo as they will hopfuly be a bit better still by then, and in answer to "hampy" i have been using CKD for my cut there is loads of good info in carb cycling on here im sure someone has posted the whole theory behind it including carbs per body weight and timings have a search it will help.

regards Grant


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like good progress man. :thumbup1:


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Cheers dude i am gettin cut now  down to 13st 1lb thinking i will aim to bin another 6-7 lbs to get the definition right out then gunna hit a nice clean bulk see what i can do with this body  O also went health food store today and got my self some rolled oats and flaxseeds (yum) lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

big improvement on your first picture m8 say bye bye to the grinch


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol thanks buddy, Update - Today ive worked my self HARD, gym flat bench 5x5 90kg , incline bench 5x5 75kg, dips 5x5 15kg weighted with 1xfail set no weight, military press 5x5 45kg (still nursin the shoulder, 40 leg raises , 30 crunches , 3x10 renigade rows 5kg each hand, skipping rope work 15 mins, then home for a big shake and a pro max bar then went out for a 14 mile bike ride kept my average speed up to 18.4kmph through out and went up a 10% incine during so very pleased quads are cooked. just carbed up for dinner feeling bloated but powerful tomorow im moving my best mate in to a new house so got plenty of heavy lifting to keep me busy use up some carbs, O and ps for a lol yesterday i removed all body hair off of my upper body and my abs look gr8, i would tk a pic but i will hold out till next sat at the 4wk interval.

cheers grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok an update on top of my update, following carb up only gained 1lb on the scales this morning which means that its not just short term water loss effects i have lost the fat, I have 4 weeks till holiday now so this is going to be the big attack, still keeping the 1 cheat day in a week for socialising and sanity but 6 days a week just gunna smash it flat out cardio every day every muscle group at least once a week and up protein intake a little.

They still havent officaly anounced the entry date for the competition but i am keeping my ear to the ground so that im super cut in time to get my pics in 

cheers, grant

O... ps : just had lunch 2 chicken breasts cooked on BBQ with 100g steak and green salad was lush


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Brilliant transformation mate, won't offer any advice as you really seem to know what works for you. Only suggestion would be to get a decent tan as this would take you to another level. Keep up the good work and have a bunch of reps.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks mate, i am actualy just off to the garden to work on that see if i cant sort somthing out about that is 20c in my neck of the woods today that should cook me up nicely


----------



## TrainingwithMS (Dec 9, 2010)

Absolutely incredible effort m8, I was about the same boat as you when I started in January albeit a little lighter and I'm aiming for 14st by summer. I think I'll prob have to do a stone or so more too, inspiring stuff though mate and I'll look forward to seeing you hit your goal very soon no doubt!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it pic time yet Grant?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

tomorow my fine fellows i am on night shift tonight so i will try get some done mid morning if not might be early sat morning sorry to keep you waiting


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

did you see the myprotein comp thread for best body change in a certain time ? DO IT


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Ive not seen that, if anyone fanceys posting the link i will enter and see if they love me as much as u dudes  (off to do a 13hr shift now nite nite)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol funny as i just spent the last few mins looking for it to no aveil grrrr


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys, was just gettin ready to go out and enjoy the bank holiday and rememberd i owe u all a pic so snapped my self in the mirror not a gr8 pic i will do a full set soon but it shows the progress this 4 week fairly well i think ENJOY:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You should be massively proud of yourself Grant!!!!!!!!

When you do the full set, include 'the grinch' pic as well just to get the full effect.

You look like a new man :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done mate. You done fooking great! :thumb:


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Mate you have worked hard and the results show that well done


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks guys, now the abs are coming out more i am starting to feel like ive reached the next mile stone i would like to get a bit further with it yet but its my b-day and got a weeks holiday coming up so gunna hafta be semi strict even tho it will be hard lol 

Edit: also i looked up and the closing date for MP transformation comp was the 4th of feb to allow for judging time anounce winner on 1st of may but seems to be no prize for entry where as maxi muscle pay up to 5k


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

First time I've ever felt the need to post on someones transformation but VERY well done mate, you should be proud.


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> First time I've ever felt the need to post on someones transformation but VERY well done mate, you should be proud.


+1


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks mate nice to know people can appreciate my efforts


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Well done grant you have done a great job


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Really impressive progress mate, big well done.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Moning all, last night was my 1st night out with the lads since novermber and i think i did ok lol, i used it as a "carb up" but it was more of a "**** up", the next 3 weeks of this journal should be quite interesting as i have my best friends house warming my 23rd a weeks holiday all in those 3 weeks so i have divised an eating and exercise stucture for the period using a modified CKD diet and the plan is to maintain at this level no fat gains over the whole period so i can get back bang on it when i come back from holiday 

cheers for looking , grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok 1st day of "3 week attack on fat whilest having a good time socialising" , i know not very catchy but im not a word man im an ACTION man 

last night i kicked things off with a 20 mile bike ride befor dinner which was eggs .... today food and WO looks like this and will for the next 5 days:

breakfats: 4 egg whites - 30g cheese - fine diced red peper - 1 tea spoon EVOO.

- 50 press ups straight off.

lunch: 200g chicken breast , green leaf salad ,diced red peper, 30g cheese ,1 tbl spn cream colslaws (no carbs).

-5 mins HIIT skipping - Heavy weights - 5 mins HIIT skipping - 10 mins burpies with chin ups on the upward move  as many as i can do. warm down.

PWO: 3 scoops no carb whey with 1/2 pint of ice cold water 

50 crunches straight off.

dinner: 200g steak, 2 broccoli stalks, 1 boiled egg, green leaf salad.

30 press ups befor shower.

this will be the weeks structure roughly give or take as i will probably add in a bike ride at the end of 2-3 days this week depending on work schedule.

cheers, grant


----------



## steve bridgend (Aug 1, 2010)

Amazing transformation man


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Ok 1st day of "3 week attack on fat whilest having a good time socialising" , i know not very catchy but im not a word man *im an ACTION man*


Good work Grant.

Is this the type of Action Man you are on weekends? :lol:


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent stuff Grant.

It's interesting to see you have altered your routine for your socializing. This is something I shall start doing, as I can have a couple of days on the p iss (like this weekend) and it takes me 3-4 days to get back on track.

Looking forward to your next update


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

well done man really amazing transformation


----------



## craig24 (Jan 23, 2010)

Amazing transformation, whens the maximuscle comp? Sorry if its already been mentioned in the topic.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Entry closing date for last years comp was august but you have to be in before then with full bio and all pics to be conciderd to go along to the actual competition, i will enter mid way through aprox to give my self 2 months to tune my body up, i will eventualy be looking for tips on form and pose for best picture results for competing , my abs are now showing all 6 when i flex them so i am very happy i am doing crunches and bycicles at every available moment lol, i have been eating almost no carbs but high protein moderate fat pleantly of green veg i probably average 4g carb a day at the moment so strength isnt at 100% but i still busted out a 100kg 4 rep bench press last night after a 13hr shift so now turned pathetic or anything.

i will add all of my last set of updated pics tomorow as i have a day off with enuff time to upload and crop them all.

untill tomorow chaps , grant

EDIT: sorry this is for a pervious poster saying about a comparison side by side of my most recent pic and oldest pic -



















thanks again


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Right as promised here are the pics that i have been meaning to put up for the last week i would like advice on how to improve lat width and tone my lower stomach please as these are the areas i feel need improvment. thanks in advance Grant




































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Jesus christ mate - fair play. This has given me a right kick up the ****. Well done brother.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks man, i am on it at he moment, it is my birthday this wknd so i am giving my self the afternoon off to eat drink and be merry lol i will be back bang on it sunday-thursday as i am on holiday for 4 days the following wknd... i am aiming to not gain any fat above my current level during this period, i have discovered there is a swimming pool so i will make sure i get a few lengths in and also there will be plenty of walking, i will also aim to do 50 press ups and sit ups to tide me over untill i can train.

regards, grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Morning, did extream abs sech yesterday paired with push (bench , incline , weighted dips, military press) had a nice clean carb lunch PWO and work up this morning with a lovley pump abs showing out very well extreamly pleased  , also i have been applying stretch mark cream for 10days now and i am pleased to report that they have lightened in colour slightly and are less noticable.

regards , grant


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What stretch mark cream are you using?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

got the (lol) womens pregnancy stretch mark cocoa butter in the big pump bottle


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

OK, birthday wknd out the way i ate and drank like an alcholic pig and managed to only gain 2lbs lol, i planned for this tho, yesterday i did heavy compound lifts and abs, for the next 4 days i will do 1 hour cardio a day with 10 mins abs at the end of each WO i am also going for a 1 in 4 carb day to help drop the excess with EC stack on all 4 days.

i am off on my holiday on friday morning so want to be back to the level of cut i was at for when i leave. i will update at the end of the week i will also weigh in day i leave and get back keep a food and drink long and then work out how long it takes to work off the sins to give people an idea of how you can have a good time and how long it takes to get back on track.

regards, grant


----------



## md49vd (Apr 28, 2011)

whats ure cardio routine like mate


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

A lot of the weight gain when you go from low carbs to eating carbs is just water and glycogen mate, unless you ate 7000 calories over excess it wasn't 2lbs of fat.

Great work though, whats the difference in weight between your first pic (apart from the fat one) and now?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Diff in weight between 1st n most recent pic is 6 stone 7 lbs.


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

Mate haven't been on the forum much lately ( works really busy) but let me just say...... Fuking legend!! I have said it before an I'll say it again what an inspiration!!! Keep it up mate!!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Diff in weight between 1st n most recent pic is 6 stone 7 lbs.


 Great work, buuuut..

I said apart from the fat one. The 2nd pic to now how many lbs you lost?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

austin84 said:


> Mate haven't been on the forum much lately ( works really busy) but let me just say...... Fuking legend!! I have said it before an I'll say it again what an inspiration!!! Keep it up mate!!


Thanks mate nice to see i still have a following  i have now returned from my 5 day bindge i consumed aprox 5000 cals per day washed down every night with 6-8 pints of beer and toast b4 bed with prety much no exercise bar swimming for a laugh or mini golf, abs are still visible but not as good as they were... this was expected. i am going to weigh in tomorw morning and see what the sum total of the damage is then i will set about getting back on track as fast as possible, there may be a little laps in my journal over the next few weeks as i am starting a new job and will be training in readding for about 2 weeks, there is a gym at my hotel tho so i will keep to on track with training, i will upload a pic in a week or so to show how things are coming along.

i will be then looking for real tips and tricks to get below 8% BF as i will need to start getting photos together for the competition entry near mid june.

thanks Grant

edit: In answer to the other question i have lost 94lbs in total but i have increased lean mass by .... A LOT so true weight loss figure is hard to say.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

lol not what I meant. I was asking how much you'd lost between the 2nd pic

ie THIS pic










and now. Seems like a lot of difference I was wondering how much weight was between the twoi


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

O lol there is about a 30lb ish difference here, UPDATE: ok so the sum total of the 5 day bindge was 5lbs, i have already done 1 heavy lift sesion and a spot on day of diet today i will do the same for the next 2 days and i WILL be back to my previous weight, abs are still very much here i am now on the build up to my lowest BF vs muscle ever  , once the summer is out of the way i am going on an all out bulk maximum mass attack ready for next year in the mean time continue to enjoy my cut  thanks grant


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi mate...You'll shed that binge weight in no time.

How is your head feeling about the post-summer bulk?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I think i am going to find it hard to eat more as im in a strict mind set atmo and it will be breaking a longtime habit BUT if i can get some serious mass in place for next summers cut then i am going to have to man up and do it lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Grantewhite said:


> I think i am going to find it hard to eat more as im in a strict mind set atmo and it will be breaking a longtime habit BUT if i can get some serious mass in place for next summers cut then i am going to have to man up and do it lol


First bulk I did after losing weight - take in mind I was not in the bbing scene, just a fat guy wanting to lose weight, and so one lost the weight stayed on a restrictive diet for about 4-5 year - was hard, but seeing the gains and my happiness go up so much makes you see it as an enjoyable experience! Plus the discipline you get from bbing makes you confident you will get back to your desired body fat %!


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

I think in that respect i am lucky as i have been body building whilest loosing weight, i am just planing to eat carbs in slightly larger quantitys and more protein and try to improve the weight of my lifts that way things can only get better


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, weighed in thismorning and POW ive dropped the holiday weight no problem so all is good, Here is a pic of me now at a clean 13st around 8% BF hope you like, i will be getting MORE cut over the next 4 weeks for the competition hopfuly 7% or under 

please excuse the quality taken on my phone.










cheers. grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

so ... had my 1st carb up after holiday cut and bin to the gym beat my PB in dumbell chest press made 8 reps at 45kg per arm very pleased, i also had to members of my gym comment on how my lean mass had noticibly improved, i am feeling a little bigger and the missus has even noticed so ... tomorow i am going to get the tape measure out and the camera and let you know the extent of the progress. just guna chuck back a pure whey then get a shower n a decent kip nite nite , grant


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

It's hard to believe theres only 5-6 weeks between the start of this thread and that pic.

Seriously impressive progress man.


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Grant... 1st of all well done mate, you no ive been a regular reader of your jounals, and even told u about the maximuscle transformation.... just a quick one, are you still following the diet on the 1st page.. if not what is your diet and exercise regime at the moment just out of intrest?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all, as promised tape measure out today and my 4 week progress is very pleasing this time and is as follows:

1 inch lost off hips (fat)

0.5 inches gained on chest

2.5 inches of fat lost off upper legs (lookin riped)

0.5 inches lost from arms (fat)

1.5 inches lost off calfs (fat)

1.5 inches lost off bum ( my fatest area left)

0.5 inches gaind shoulders

1.0 inch gained lat width

I have also beat my PB for dumbell press at 45kg per arm and my wide grip pull ups at 30kg weighted 8 reps so prety happy

the diet i am following is the cycled keto diet with 2 carb ups a week 1 of clean carbs 1 cheat meal and i time these in with my heavy lifting days (for power)

cardio still in there but i am going to have a push on cardio this next 2 weeks as im living in the hilton hotel work are putting me up there and its got a gym lol result


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Excellent progress Grant!!

Out of interest, how do you measure lat width and bum :confused1:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

uhan said:


> sorry m8 couldn't resist this cheeky post but their is a resemblance lol
> 
> looking great in your newer pic lots of hard work paid off for ya


that made me LOL. Looking great grant by the way


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

i measure my lat width as back width flax lats and missus measures accross the back lol also bum is the tape on around my bum all the way round to the front.

Now the majority of my fat is off i am easing off a little on the cut and adding in more protein for some growth i am aiming to get a 43-44"chest and 18inch arms also looking to increade trap size and lat width, on top of this i am still working in building bigger better abs..... watch this space


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

OK, so i am currently living and working out of a hotel in thatcham there is a small gym at the hotel so im doing what i can, the foods good but it is not exactly diet food but the company are footing the bill so hay ho, six pack still in good condition all be it not perfect i am going to get back in to proper training when i am home properly in 10 days time untill then i will just make do.

i will update pics and measurmants again once somthing changes .

cheers Grant


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all, i am now back home from training, was nice eating and living at the hilton every night but im glad to be back with my family and back near my fridge supps and GYM lol, i will have a weigh tomorow but i did a 14mile run yesterday so i shudent be to bad off i think can still see my abs so all is gravey, i will update tomorow


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

right after 2 weeks of living off of the hiltons bar menu and ****ty gym i have managed to put on 4lbs  BUT i can probably shift that in 3 days so im not to upset, i am back on the cut properly now so aiming to get full set of very defined abs by the end of june giving me 4 weeks to get down to ideal, wish me luck


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

best of luck Grant


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Ok, weighed in thismorning and POW ive dropped the holiday weight no problem so all is good, Here is a pic of me now at a clean 13st around 8% BF hope you like, i will be getting MORE cut over the next 4 weeks for the competition hopfuly 7% or under
> 
> please excuse the quality taken on my phone.
> 
> ...


You competing in 4 weeks ???


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Sort of im going to take 1st set of "proper" pics to send in which will probably be the basis of my acceptance for entry.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Sort of im going to take 1st set of "proper" pics to send in which will probably be the basis of my acceptance for entry.


Not to be a dic k mate, iknow you have done a great job and your looking good but you are far from competition level.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate, Grant is not talking about competing on stage

Read post 1


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

arrr sorry mate, i wasnt trying to get you down by the way, i was just telling you what honest opinion.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

lol as said above refer to 1st post if you do some back work on google you will see that this competition is not a BB comp so to speak more a transformation of physique and life style to help inspire others who read the magazines and websites to take a healthy life style, i know im not in competiton standard ... YET but you tell me who else has come as far as i have in 365 days and still going strong? you cant burst my bubble im ****ing amazing .

thanks grant


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> lol as said above refer to 1st post if you do some back work on google you will see that this competition is not a BB comp so to speak more a transformation of physique and life style to help inspire others who read the magazines and websites to take a healthy life style, i know im not in competiton standard ... YET but you tell me who else has come as far as i have in 365 days and still going strong? you cant burst my bubble im ****ing amazing .
> 
> thanks grant


Fuc king hell pipe down son, like i said i wasnt trying to burst ur bubble you bg headed c U n T


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

lol pipe down when u got it you got it mate hopfuly train hard and you can feel this good


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Why you been an ass, not once did i slate what you have done or your physique, so in that case, you have went from fat to skinny, what do you want? a platinum medal?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

lol yes please  .... i appologize i was on my high horse had a read back over now made me chuckle


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Phew, ive been working flat out the last couple of weeks laying about 7-8 lofts a day in centeral london in the 25-30 degree heat so more like 60 in the lofts lol serfice to say ive not been short of a bitta cardio the last week, i am strugling to find time to get down the gym atmo but i am still making it there 2-3 times a week just for the heavy lifts, strength training so all is well, i will do some updated pics soon just to show the progress.

regards

grant


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Grant,

Still an avid follower of your journal - how long before you send pics in for comp?

You feelin confident - you fcuking should be!!

J


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi mate, thanks for keeping your eye on things, this last 6 weeks has been mad im so busy im only training 2-3 times a week max but im workin so hard it done matter, ive been uping my eating quite a bit and i have finaly started to grow after all that cutting, i am hovering at about 13st 6 atmo with a 32waist 42.5 chest which is not bad proportions , i will tk some pics at the weekend and post up so what i am saying makes more sence lol.

O also in other news broke my PD on flat DB press reaches 100kg now (50 per hand) so prety happy realy.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

O and also i have now submited my entry for the competition i now have 3-4 weeks to get in top shape to send in the final pics for the comp entry to see if i make the cut for the finalists


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys just a quick snap of me in the garden a few days ago


----------



## Wide_Boys (Jul 3, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Hi, decided to start a new journal rather then carry on the old one as i will be needing diffrent advice and want to keep track of diffrent thing.
> 
> The long and short of it is that i have decided to compete in Maximuscles best body transformation 2011.
> 
> ...


OMG, this is the best transformation ive ever seen. How long did it take you to do that? What was your diet?


----------



## Wide_Boys (Jul 3, 2011)

Subb'd


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> Hi guys just a quick snap of me in the garden a few days ago


Been bulking Grant?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

lol yes mate , thanks for noticing  ive put on 5 lbs but still kept the nice low BF very pleased


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Wide_Boys said:


> OMG, this is the best transformation ive ever seen. How long did it take you to do that? What was your diet?


lol thanks mate , im not even in good shape in that 2nd pic rly, from the 1st pic to my most recent pic on the blog (in the blue shorts) was 13 months my diets mad my work outs are the same but tbh pays off  o and i am now a lofter so i get about 960kg worth of material up and down ladders a day which in 40degree + heat keeps you lean haha


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> lol yes mate , thanks for noticing  ive put on 5 lbs but still kept the nice low BF very pleased


Good work mate

How have you done this?

ie same foods with increased calories, or something completely different?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Basicly ive stoped starving my self now and i eat like a horse haha , basicly ive re introduced low GI carbs in to the diet steadily and uped the protein, i am eating roughly 12-14 portions of 200g chicken at work in the week with eggs and green salad then a decent meaty dinner  o and pleantly of good old caffine


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi guys, just checkin in been working insane hours at work recently so only gettin down the gym 2 times a week rly but luckly due to the nature of my job i get a decent work out every day lol, i am upping my eating slowly to let my body get used to it so that i can grow but not get fat, i have also been re introducing the evil carbs in to my diet with no ill effect.

here is a silly pic my missus snapped the other night b4 we went out on the town lol o + yes i have had my hair cut lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol proper G enit bruv


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol thanks mate, i think


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Grantewhite said:


> Lol thanks mate, i think


looking good bet your mrs is happy


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol shes never happy haha, but yea cant say were not pleased, spent all this time gettin down to 13 stone now aiming to get back to 14 stone but the addition in lean mass, shud be interesting


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

ok so having some issues this last week or so my abs are still showing when i flex them but due to attempting a clean bulk i am eating like a horse and thus putting on a little podge, i am now stuck in a cycle of bulking for 3-4 days then gettin ****ed off about being a fat kid so cuttin for 4 days i need to sort out some consistancy but all in all things are ticking over lol i will add a new pic at the wknd to show updates figure.

cheers grant


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Grant

Any update on the competition mate?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Rite, been workin flat out the past month 12-15 hours a day and still fitting in 4 days a wk at the gym some how lol, i have been eating flat out 7 days a week and i have grown quite nicely i will take a pic one morning post gym soon to give an idea of how things are going, in terms of the competition i submited my entry but it seems maximuscle are not aspecialy fast to react to any questions so i am still waiting to see what the next step is lol , if this goes tits up mite try my luck at a mag feature or sumthing like that.


----------

